# DAM Airway



## alter Neusser (14. Dezember 2022)

So Leute hier meine neuste Anschaffung, vier alte DAM Airway Ruten von 2,70 bis 3,30.
Hab ich als Jugendlicher immer unbedingt haben wollen, ging nicht weil damals schweineteuer.
Transportlänge alle 76cm.
Habe mir nur am Ende einen Schraubverschluß dran machen lassen wegen der Reinigung.


----------



## eiszeit (14. Dezember 2022)

alter Neusser schrieb:


> So Leute hier meine neuste Anschaffung, vier alte DAM Airway Ruten von 2,70 bis 3,30.
> Hab ich als Jugendlicher immer unbedingt haben wollen, ging nicht weil damals schweineteuer.
> Transportlänge alle 76cm.
> Habe mir nur am Ende einen Schraubverschluß dran machen lassen wegen der Reinigung.
> ...


Super


----------



## alter Neusser (14. Dezember 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Super


danke sehr


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zu den Sammlerstücken.
Mein Stiefvater besaß auch eine und bekam immer ein feuchtes Höschen, wenn er sie vorzeigte, so richtig geangelt hat er damit aber nie.
Ich als Jugendlicher, hatte damals "Berührungsverbot"!
Später habe ich sie dann geerbt und da sie mir für modernes Angeln nicht taugte, zu lahm und zu parabolisch, habe ich sie an einen Kollegen verschenkt.
Damals hatte ich schon meine erste Kohlefaserrute (Spinne), Daiwa made in UK und war wohl etwas verwöhnt, um nicht zu sagen begeistert von deren Eigenschaften.

Jürgen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. Dezember 2022)

alter Neusser schrieb:


> So Leute hier meine neuste Anschaffung, vier alte DAM Airway Ruten von 2,70 bis 3,30.
> Hab ich als Jugendlicher immer unbedingt haben wollen, ging nicht weil damals schweineteuer.
> Transportlänge alle 76cm.
> Habe mir nur am Ende einen Schraubverschluß dran machen lassen wegen der Reinigung.
> ...


Schöne Stücke, meinen Glückwunsch zum Erwerb! Von denen hätte ich auch gerne eine gehabt, in 3,60m. Interessant die 3- teiligen Korkgriffe und die 3-fache Rändelmutter! 

Willst du die Ruten fischen? Wenn ja, mit welchen Rollen, evtl. mit einer zeitgemäßen DAM-Quick?


----------



## alter Neusser (14. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Schöne Stücke, meinen Glückwunsch zum Erwerb! Von denen hätte ich auch gerne eine gehabt, in 3,60m. Interessant die 3- teiligen Korkgriffe und die 3-fache Rändelmutter!
> 
> Willst du die Ruten fischen? Wenn ja, mit welchen Rollen, evtl. mit einer zeitgemäßen DAM-Quick?


Ja an Rollen habe ich 330er + 550er Finessa  - 300er Mitchell  - und drei Ambidex alles ähnliche Jahrgänge.


----------



## alter Neusser (20. Dezember 2022)

Kleines Update ich hab gerade noch eine erstanden in 4,20m mal sehen wie die ist.
Die zwei Spinnruten werden am 2. Feiertag getestet, da ist meine Frau auf Besuch und ich im Ruderboot bei uns auf dem See


----------



## alter Neusser (20. Dezember 2022)

Hier mal eine alte Reklame von denen kann man zwar nicht gut lesen , aber es geht.


----------



## Waidbruder (20. Dezember 2022)

Die Airway wurde ja noch bis in die 90er produziert. Ich habe sie praktischerweise tatsächlich mal im Flugzeug mitgenommen nach Schottland. 

Sie war vorher schon lädiert und so war das auch ihre letzte Reise. Sie fand ihr Ende in einem Mülleimer in Glasgow.

Wobei ich gerade am grübeln bin ob die Rute Airway oder Airline hiess....


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (20. Dezember 2022)

Weiß jemand, in welchen Wurfgewichten es die 3,60m Airway gab, bis 60 und/oder bis 80gr.?


----------



## eiszeit (20. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, in welchen Wurfgewichten es die 3,60m Airway gab, bis 60 und/oder bis 80gr.?


Bis 30g


----------

